# Goats and dogs get along?



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

I have three 4 month old goats. Two Nygerian Dwarves and one Nygerian/Pygmy crossbred. I also have a 7 month old Great Pyrenees (who is absolutely no problem and loves my chickens and goats) and a 3 year old Rottweiler. My Rott is a gentle giant and is scared to death of our cat. My Rott runs around the goat pen and then lays in front of the gate to their pen, for hours.....she so bad wants to get in there with them, but I'm nervous about it! My question is, do your goats and dogs mingle and get along, and what is the best way to introduce them so they can start a friendship? (my Rott is 140 pounds and very strong, I'm worried because if she plays too rough, she could hurt them, but I'm afraid if I keep them separated forever and never let her sniff them or get to know them, if one of them gets out, she wouldn't know what to do or think!) Suggestions/advice is very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I personally don't trust any dog that's not a trained guardian dog. I lost two goats and had another seriously injured by dogs I had. Goats and dogs do not play the same and one mistake could be fatal.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Always depends on the goats and the dog. I would take her out on a short lead, then a long lead. Letting her sniff, giving her more lead when she is not aggressive. I would never let her alone with them until you observe her for a very long time. She may at this point just be very curious as to why she can't play with "those things". Just really monitor her at all times for a good long while. Things, even play, can go bad quickly. But just because she is a Rott, doesn't mean she won't do fine. I have the "worst mix", malamute/german shepherd, and she is a mom to all my kids, kittens and chicks. Really depends on the individual. Just give her time and firm, but positive reinforcement.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for the advice!Yep, I really do think she would eventually learn to love them and mother them!


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

That's what has been worrying me. Her weight and strength alone could cause for a bad situation. I just really wish I could let my goats, and my chickens, run the yard with the dogs, instead of only when the dogs aren't out. I know my Pyr would do just fine. I guess it really just depends on the nature of the dog. I have seen so many pictures and videos of dogs and goats playing and laying around with each other...but maybe they've grown up together.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

GinaMaria said:


> My Rott runs around the goat pen and then lays in front of the gate to their pen, for hours.....she so bad wants to get in there with them.


My St Bernard does this with new baby animals(goats, ducks, chicks, kittens, and so on), sitting by the gate for hours at a time running the fence line. He's fine with adult animals, he will sleep snuggled up with my cats, adult poultry are not a problem ether. He did eat a baby duck once soooooo he's allowed in the pen (only without baby goats/animals present) under 2 person supervision(he's to strong for only me to handle), but never alone. I personally believe that any dog who has an obsession no matter how minor or innocent looking should never ever be allowed alone with other animals that the obsession is geared towards.



GinaMaria said:


> My question is, do your goats and dogs mingle and get along, and what is the best way to introduce them so they can start a friendship? (my Rott is 140 pounds and very strong),


My English springer spaniel is free to be with my goats without supervision anytime she wants, a.k.a she small enough to slip under the main gate. Lol
But, she was raised in the goat yard with me since she was 8 weeks old and was head butted hard twice by my old ornery sheep,and in turn has learned to respect him at a distance and my goats quite well, Lol, Not that we didn't go through learning curves, but introducing them starting at a young age is a really important. She has zero interest in the goats, she could care less about them, Lol.
Now with older Dog's starting slowly and on a short lead is a must. Any aggression, play, and/or hyper activity on the dogs part must result in leaving the pen immediately, you must articulate to the dog what behavior is acceptable and what is not.



GinaMaria said:


> I'm worried because if she plays too rough, she could hurt them, but I'm afraid if I keep them separated forever and never let her sniff them or get to know them, if one of them gets out, she wouldn't know what to do or think!) Suggestions/advice is very much appreciated! Thank you!


My advice is to make sure your dog does not think playing with the goats is acceptable behavior. Your dog could hurt your goats and the goats could hurt your dog if they feel threatened. Also playing to goats means pushing and head butts, so if your goats feel threatened or do start to play with your dog and one of them headbutts her in the ribs, you may have a vet visit on your hands. Through the fence visits are a good first encounter as well. Maybe put grain by the fence line so your goats are close to it and in sight of your dog and see how your dog reacts when in very close proximity and go from there with how you would like to proceed.

All in all I wish you much luck!! I hope all your animals may live in harmony!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't trust any dog who is not trained for goats and kids. And it must be a breed of LGD.


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

MoonShadow said:


> My St Bernard does this with new baby animals(goats, ducks, chicks, kittens, and so on), sitting by the gate for hours at a time running the fence line. He's fine with adult animals, he will sleep snuggled up with my cats, adult poultry are not a problem ether. He did eat a baby duck once soooooo he's allowed in the pen (only without baby goats/animals present) under 2 person supervision(he's to strong for only me to handle), but never alone. I personally believe that any dog who has an obsession no matter how minor or innocent looking should never ever be allowed alone with other animals that the obsession is geared towards.
> 
> My English springer spaniel is free to be with my goats without supervision anytime she wants, a.k.a she small enough to slip under the main gate. Lol
> But, she was raised in the goat yard with me since she was 8 weeks old and was head butted hard twice by my old ornery sheep,and in turn has learned to respect him at a distance and my goats quite well, Lol, Not that we didn't go through learning curves, but introducing them starting at a young age is a really important. She has zero interest in the goats, she could care less about them, Lol.
> ...


Thank you so much!! I think if Harley, my Rott, was a baby and raised with the goats this would be a totally different story. I guess I might start on a short leash with me inside the pen. She did get in once, my husband was trying to get our smallest goat out of the hay pen, she was stuck, and he turned around and Harley was standing inside the goat house. He said all she did was sniff the goat and just stood there wagging her tail. He got her out of there asap just in case and by the time he turned around, the goat had gotten herself out and was already up on the top bunk. lol If I try this, I will most certainly take my time. I love that you have a St. Bernard! Those dogs are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## GinaMaria (Jul 23, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> I wouldn't trust any dog who is not trained for goats and kids. And it must be a breed of LGD.


Thank you!! I agree, Harley, my Rott, is obedience trained and very good with kids. She has never been aggressive, but she looks very intimidating and she is all muscle, but she is a sweetheart. I do understand though, that she is still a dog. I do not want to jeopardize my goats, or Harley, for that matter. I do have an LGD, Sam, he is a Great Pyrenees, and he would let the goats climb all over him while he laid there lol, he's very complacent.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats HATE dogs, however, my Great Pyr and my Alaskan Husky LOVE goats. They try to be friends but the goats attack them. The bottle babies are great as kids but as soon as they join the herd, the dogs become enemies.

My Alaskan Husky absolutely LOVES the babies. he goes crazy when there are babies for him to raise. He is a cross between a Siberian Husky and a Greyhound, bred for mushing. He hates the cold, he hates the snow, but show him a baby goat and he turns into an oxytocin fueled love bug. Either of these 2 dogs I would trust with my goats, even though the Alaskan Husky was not raised around goats, I got him when he was 4. 

My Alaskan Malamutes, on the other hand, I wouldn't trust them as far as i could throw them. Yes, they like the babies, but only if I am holding them and standing watch. I wouldn't trust them alone or in a pen with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GinaMaria said:


> Thank you!! I agree, Harley, my Rott, is obedience trained and very good with kids. She has never been aggressive, but she looks very intimidating and she is all muscle, but she is a sweetheart. I do understand though, that she is still a dog. I do not want to jeopardize my goats, or Harley, for that matter. I do have an LGD, Sam, he is a Great Pyrenees, and he would let the goats climb all over him while he laid there lol, he's very complacent.


 You are so welcome.

Even "some" LGD's and LGP's pups can never stay with goats. Especially if they are not raised with them when they are pups and not disciplined if they do something wrong each time. They must be monitored at all times and removed when unsupervised. They are not mature and trust worthy until around 2 years old. I had one I tried to train yet he never stopped chasing the goats, so he had to go to someone who has no livestock.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Our dogs run free with my goats. They are herding dogs but they have a healthy respect for our goats and won't chase them. They actually run around and play together. Other than that they will lie near each other to rest. I think it really depends on the dogs and the goats


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

My 25 pound terrier mix used to just like to lie in the sun in with the goats, so cute. I figured she was too small to be a problem. Then one day I saw her chasing the goats & biting the does' legs. No amount of water squirted in her face was was enough to stop the behavior--she had this glazed look in her eyes & seemed like she was in another world. She kept managing to squeeze her little body under the gate no matter what I blocked it with. Then my San Clemente Island buck suddenly realized what his huge horns were for--problem solved. He kind of bull-dozed her back under the gate. She's never wanted to go back in the goat pen again unless I'm there, & she ignores the goats entirely.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

My older beagle leaves the goats alone. My younger Feist chases them. The Feist ALSO wants to chase the cows.lol Not sure if she's wanting to herd them or hunt them but it's funny watching this little 30lb dog trying to boss the cows around.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Our Chinese Cresteds are too laid back and wimpy to chase anything - even the silkie chickens.
They will occasionally go and sniff noses if the goats are acting curious, but otherwise they ignore other critters. They will bark back if other dogs bark first, but that's about it.


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

So far, after 3 months, my Boston terrier and toy poodle are not fans of the goats. They bark and try to chase but the goats are much too fast. They run a bit then stop and look curiously at the dogs like they're thinking "what's your problem, I'm chill".


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Letting your dogs chase the goats, no matter how small, is asking for trouble. One or the other is going to get hurt.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

MylieD said:


> Letting your dogs chase the goats, no matter how small, is asking for trouble. One or the other is going to get hurt.


I don't let mine chase the goats. They are separated by an electric fence (most of the time). I only know she'll chase them based on a few times when I was taking her out to potty and the goats weren't where they should've been.lol Even then I usually managed to get the dog inside and the goats got scared enough they put themselves back where they belonged.


----------

